# ILBBQF Lake Placid NY



## oompappy (Jul 1, 2008)

Team Oompappy will be there, so if your in the area stop by and say hello!

Here's a link to the website...  http://ilbbqf.com/


----------



## wittdog (Jul 1, 2008)

Good luck guys.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jul 1, 2008)

See ya there!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 6, 2008)

So how did you guys do?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 6, 2008)

GC Jack McDavid
RGC - Dirty Dick And The Legless Wonders


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 6, 2008)

Grand Champion: Down Home Barbecue
Reserve Champion: Dirty Dick & The Legless

Overall:
1 Down Home Barbecue
2 Dirty Dick & The Legless
3 Transformer BBQ
4 Lunchmeat
5 The Anchormen
6 The Basty Boys
7 Lost Nation Smoke Compan
8 I Smell Smoke
9 Central Pork West
10 Cancersuckschicago.com
11 Yabba Dabba Que
12 The Purple Turtle Cateri
13 Good Smoke BBQ
14 Red Planet BBQ
15 Stumpy Coals Smokin Crew
16 Oompappy
17 Beef Rubbers
18 Rumple Pig Skin
19 Hawg Doctors
20 Green Mountain Smokeshac
21 Ma's Que Crew
22 Q-Less
23 T'N'T BBQ Team
24 Muzzle Brake
25 Casual Smokers
26 All Fired Up
27 Howling Hog Barbecue
28 NY Phat Daddy's
29 Butt Magicians
30 C.B. BBQ
31 Smokin Wally's BBQ
32 Fairfield Grillers
33 Puddledock Porkas
34 Frankie's BBQ
35 QWannabee's
36 Father, Son & The Holy S
37 Hot Rod's BBQ


Chicken:
1 The Purple Turtle Cateri
2 Lost Nation Smoke Compan
3 Dirty Dick & The Legless
4 Transformer BBQ
5 Q-Less
6 Central Pork West
7 T'N'T BBQ Team
8 Down Home Barbecue
9 Casual Smokers
10 The Basty Boys
11 Oompappy
12 Muzzle Brake
13 NY Phat Daddy's
14 Cancersuckschicago.com
15 Stumpy Coals Smokin Crew
16 Ma's Que Crew
17 C.B. BBQ
18 Red Planet BBQ
19 Yabba Dabba Que
20 Fairfield Grillers
21 Rumple Pig Skin
22 Smokin Wally's BBQ
23 Lunchmeat
24 All Fired Up
25 The Anchormen
26 I Smell Smoke
27 Butt Magicians
28 Howling Hog Barbecue
29 Good Smoke BBQ
30 Hawg Doctors
31 Green Mountain Smokeshac
32 Beef Rubbers
33 Puddledock Porkas
34 QWannabee's
35 Frankie's BBQ
36 Father, Son & The Holy S
37 Hot Rod's BBQ


Ribs:
1 Transformer BBQ
2 Green Mountain Smokeshac
3 Rumple Pig Skin
4 The Basty Boys
5 Stumpy Coals Smokin Crew
6 Beef Rubbers
7 Dirty Dick & The Legless
8 Lunchmeat
9 The Anchormen
10 Down Home Barbecue
11 Lost Nation Smoke Compan
12 Cancersuckschicago.com
13 Central Pork West
14 Good Smoke BBQ
15 Yabba Dabba Que
16 The Purple Turtle Cateri
17 T'N'T BBQ Team
18 All Fired Up
19 Puddledock Porkas
20 Hawg Doctors
21 Butt Magicians
22 NY Phat Daddy's
23 Red Planet BBQ
24 Muzzle Brake
25 Q-Less
26 Hot Rod's BBQ
27 I Smell Smoke
28 Fairfield Grillers
29 Howling Hog Barbecue
30 Oompappy
31 QWannabee's
32 Ma's Que Crew
33 Smokin Wally's BBQ
34 C.B. BBQ
35 Father, Son & The Holy S
36 Casual Smokers
37 Frankie's BBQ


Pork:
1 I Smell Smoke
2 Dirty Dick & The Legless
3 The Anchormen
4 T'N'T BBQ Team
5 Good Smoke BBQ
6 Lunchmeat
7 Transformer BBQ
8 Yabba Dabba Que
9 Down Home Barbecue
10 Red Planet BBQ
11 Hawg Doctors
12 Central Pork West
13 Frankie's BBQ
14 Oompappy
15 Lost Nation Smoke Compan
16 Cancersuckschicago.com
17 All Fired Up
18 The Basty Boys
19 The Purple Turtle Cateri
20 Puddledock Porkas
21 Casual Smokers
22 Beef Rubbers
23 Ma's Que Crew
24 Green Mountain Smokeshac
25 Stumpy Coals Smokin Crew
26 Howling Hog Barbecue
27 Fairfield Grillers
28 QWannabee's
29 C.B. BBQ
30 Q-Less
31 Rumple Pig Skin
32 Father, Son & The Holy S
33 Muzzle Brake
34 NY Phat Daddy's
35 Smokin Wally's BBQ
36 Hot Rod's BBQ
37 Butt Magicians


Brisket:
1 Down Home Barbecue
2 Lunchmeat
3 The Basty Boys
4 I Smell Smoke
5 Ma's Que Crew
6 Yabba Dabba Que
7 The Anchormen
8 Cancersuckschicago.com
9 Oompappy
10 Red Planet BBQ
11 Good Smoke BBQ
12 The Purple Turtle Cateri
13 Casual Smokers
14 Central Pork West
15 Dirty Dick & The Legless
16 Transformer BBQ
17 Beef Rubbers
18 Hawg Doctors
19 Q-Less
20 Rumple Pig Skin
21 Butt Magicians
22 Stumpy Coals Smokin Crew
23 Lost Nation Smoke Compan
24 Muzzle Brake
25 Green Mountain Smokeshac
26 Smokin Wally's BBQ
27 Howling Hog Barbecue
28 Father, Son & The Holy S
29 Frankie's BBQ
30 C.B. BBQ
31 All Fired Up
32 NY Phat Daddy's
33 Fairfield Grillers
34 QWannabee's
35 Hot Rod's BBQ
36 T'N'T BBQ Team
37 Puddledock Porkas


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 6, 2008)

ok pappy, let's here some stories and see some pics!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats to all those who got calls!!!

WTG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, saw some heavy hitters in there.


----------



## Unity (Jul 7, 2008)

Boy, oompappy and GoodSmoke, you guys had a good little two-way comp going there. 

--John


----------



## oompappy (Jul 8, 2008)

Had a Great time at the 2008 Lake Placid I Love BBQ Festival. The
olympic speed skating oval is a perfect location for a cook-off.
The 3 day event included a grilling contest Friday night, Top Chef
Demo contest each day, Buck-a-Bone Ribs peoples choice on Sat., and
the KCBS turn-ins on Sunday.

We only competed in the midnight grillin' and KCBS events. For the 
grilling we managed to get a 1st place in the chicken and 14th in the
strip steak which brought us to 4th overall. A Medal & 50 Bucks!

Didn't get any calls in the KCBS ending up 16TH overall, maybe next 
time. Two judges Really hated our ribs, appearance and everything 
and that lowered our overall score quite a bit.

Anyway, here are some pics...
(click to enlarge)    


















































































Friday night grilling contest

1st place chicken...




14th place strip steak...





KCBS turn-ins

11th place chicken...
(tied with 10th)




30th place ribs...




14th place pork...
(tied with 13th)




9th plce brisket...


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 8, 2008)

Congratulations Pappy on doing well against a tough field.  Food looks great.  Love to get the grilled chicken recipe.  Thanks also for the pics.  Look like a great place to have a BBQ contest.  Makes me want to shout.............USA USA USA!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job Pappy! 
Looked like alot of fun. 8)


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jul 9, 2008)

Man, what a blast!  We had a great great time.  Good to see ya Pappy.  Now I got to throw everything out of the trailer, spray it and pack it back in for Franklin!  See everybody there  
B


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 9, 2008)

Those are really nice looking boxes.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2008)

Great looking boxes!


----------

